# My Home Theatre



## KalaniP

*Living Room System*:
Mitsubishi 65" Gold Plus Series WS-65411 Widescreen HDTV (_1080i max, component-only_)
DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR HR22-100
Sony STR-DA1000ES Receiver
Panasonic DMP-BK35 Blu-Ray Player
Toshiba HD-A3 HD-DVD Player
Sony DVP-NC665P/S Progressive Scan 5-disk DVD changer
Sony SLV-798HF HiFi Stereo VCR (_hasn't even been plugged in for 7+ years!_)
Sony TC-WE605S Dual Cassette Deck (_hasn't even been plugged in for 7+ years!_)
Klipsch Reference Series RF-35 Floorstanding Loudspeakers
Klipsch Reference Series RC-35 Center Channel
Polk Audio CS250 rear center channel
Polk Audio M5 rear surround speakers
Polk Audio PSW350 Powered Subwoofer
Monster Home Theatre PowerBar 2100
Harmony Universal Remote Control SST-659 (_still the best design to date_)

(surrounds and sub to be upgraded soonest, followed by an HDMI-capable AV receiver and 1080p HDTV)

*Master Bedroom system:*

Akai PDP4298ED1 42" Widescreen Digital Plasma EDTV (_please-o-please let me replace this soon!_)
Hughes DIRECTV HD Receiver with Built-In 250GB HD TiVo® Digital Video Recorder (HR10-250)
Sony DVP-NC655P Progressive Scan 5-disk DVD changer
Sony SLV-940HF HiFi Stereo VCR (_makes a dandy clock..._)
B&W DM610 Bookshelf speakers
JBL TLX Center2 Center channel speaker
Advent Marbl Surround Speakers
Harmony Universal Remote Control SST-659 (_still the best design to date_)

More info and photos:
My Home Theatre
My DVD Library


----------



## MatrixDweller

KalaniP said:


> *Living Room System*:
> Sony SLV-798HF HiFi Stereo VCR (_hasn't even been plugged in for 7+ years!_)
> Sony TC-WE605S Dual Cassette Deck (_hasn't even been plugged in for 7+ years!_)


You seem to be a big fan of Sony.

I can see why you've not connected your cassette and VHS players. You're like me and like to hold on to everything. You never know when you might need them. As soon as you get rid of them you'll suddenly need them because you'll find an old VHS tape or cassette that has sentimental value to you (then again....maybe not).


----------



## KalaniP

MatrixDweller said:


> You seem to be a big fan of Sony.
> 
> I can see why you've not connected your cassette and VHS players. You're like me and like to hold on to everything. You never know when you might need them. As soon as you get rid of them you'll suddenly need them because you'll find an old VHS tape or cassette that has sentimental value to you (then again....maybe not).


You know it!

I am a big fan of Sony... or at least I was. Once upon a time it was big deal to have equipment that was the same brand, so all remotes worked with everything, etc. And IMO they were king of the CRT.

Newer TV technologies and better universal remotes have killed a lot of their edge, though. I still like them a lot, but I'm not sure how much Sony I'll be buying in the future. Next receiver may be Sony ES, Denon, Yamaha or Onkyo... I haven't decided. I won't buy a Sony Blu-Ray (as much as it kills be) since the jerks decided we don't need frame-by-frame advance. I'm unimpressed by Sony's big TVs, although their LCDs are still pretty nice (if overpriced). And their speakers were never worth bothering with. End of an era...


----------



## KalaniP

Time for an update... I see it's been a while!

*Living Room System*:
Mitsubishi 65" Gold Plus Series WS-65411 Widescreen HDTV (_1080i max, component-only_)
DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR HR22-100
Denon AVR-3312ci AV Receiver
Panasonic DMP-BK35 Blu-Ray Player
Toshiba HD-A3 HD-DVD Player
Klipsch Reference Series RF-35 Floorstanding Loudspeakers
Klipsch Reference Series RC-35 Center Channel
Klipsch RS-41 II Surround Speakers (Side, 7.1 config)
Klipsch RB-42 II Bookshelf Speakers (Back Speakers, 7.1 config)
Emotiva Ultra Sub 12
Monster Home Theatre PowerBar 2100
ViewHD HDMI-to-Component converter
Harmony Universal Remote Control SST-659 (_still the best design to date_)

*Master Bedroom system:*

Sony Bravia KDL-40EX401 40" Widescreen LCD HDTV
DirecTV HR24-200 HD-DVR
Denon AVR-2112CI Integrated Network A/V Receiver
Sony SBD-BX57 Blu-Ray Player
B&W DM610 Bookshelf speakers
Paradigm SE Center channel speaker
Paradigm Monitor Series ADP-190 Surround Speakers
Polk Audio PSW350 Powered Subwoofer
Harmony Universal Remote Control SST-659 (_still the best design to date_)

More info:
My Home Theatre

Upgrades coming as I can afford them:
Oppo BDP-93 for living room to replace the Panasonic DMP-BK35
2nd Emotiva Ultra Sub 12 for the living room... or move to SVS subs?
Possible upgrade 65" to 73" TV in living room (sticking with CRT for now!)
Paradigm SE-1 bookshelfs to replace the older B&W's


----------



## KalaniP

Updates make me happy. 

*Living Room System*:
Mitsubishi 65" Gold Plus Series WS-65411 Widescreen HDTV (_1080i max, component-only_)
DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR HR22-100
Denon AVR-3312ci AV Receiver
Panasonic DMP-BK35 Blu-Ray Player
Toshiba HD-A3 HD-DVD Player
Klipsch Reference Series RF-35 Floorstanding Loudspeakers
Klipsch Reference Series RC-35 Center Channel
Klipsch RS-41 II Surround Speakers (Side, 7.1 config)
Klipsch RB-42 II Bookshelf Speakers (Back Speakers, 7.1 config)
SVS PB12-NSD Subwoofer
Monster Home Theatre PowerBar 2100
ViewHD HDMI-to-Component converter
Logitech Harmony 650 Universal Remote Control

*Master Bedroom system:*

Sony Bravia KDL-40EX401 40" Widescreen LCD HDTV
DirecTV HR24-200 HD-DVR
Denon AVR-2112CI Integrated Network A/V Receiver
Sony SBD-BX57 Blu-Ray Player
B&W DM610 Bookshelf speakers
Paradigm SE Center channel speaker
Paradigm Monitor Series ADP-190 Surround Speakers
Emotiva Ultra Sub 12
Harmony Universal Remote Control SST-659 (_still the best design to date_)

More info:
My Home Theatre

Upgrades coming as I can afford them:
Oppo BDP-93 for living room to replace the Panasonic DMP-BK35
Paradigm SE-1 bookshelfs to replace the older B&W's
2nd SVS PB12-NSD for the living room?
Possible upgrade 65" to 73" TV in living room (sticking with CRT until sanely priced LCDs catch up with the quality!)


----------



## KalaniP

Sweet, major new updates for yours truly! :T

*Living Room System*:
Panasonic TC-P65ST30 65" Plasma 3D HDTV
DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR HR22-100
Denon AVR-3312ci AV Receiver
Panasonic DMP-BK214 Blu-Ray Player
Toshiba HD-A3 HD-DVD Player
Klipsch Reference Series RF-35 Floorstanding Loudspeakers
Klipsch Reference Series RC-35 Center Channel
Klipsch RS-41 II Surround Speakers (Side, 7.1 config)
Klipsch RB-42 II Bookshelf Speakers (Back Speakers, 7.1 config)
SVS PB12-NSD Subwoofer
Monster Home Theatre PowerBar 2100
ViewHD HDMI-to-Component converter
Logitech Harmony 650 Universal Remote Control
2 pair Panasonic TY-EW3D3MU 3D Active Shutter glasses (Medium) 
2 pair PlayStation 3 3D Glasses (Panasonic-compatible)

*Master Bedroom system:*

Sony Bravia KDL-40EX401 40" Widescreen LCD HDTV
DirecTV HR24-200 HD-DVR
Denon AVR-2112CI Integrated Network A/V Receiver
Sony SBD-BX57 Blu-Ray Player
B&W DM610 Bookshelf speakers
Paradigm SE Center channel speaker
Paradigm Monitor Series ADP-190 Surround Speakers
Emotiva Ultra Sub 12
Logitech Harmony 650 Universal Remote Control

More info:
My Home Theatre

Upgrades coming as I can afford them:
Oppo BDP-93 for living room to replace the Panasonic DMP-BK214K
Paradigm SE-1 bookshelfs to replace the older B&W's
2nd SVS PB12-NSD for the living room?
Someday, upgrade to something bigger still in the living room, once something bigger and better than what I have that is sanely priced comes to market...


----------



## KalaniP

And now, finally, I can post a current picture of my main system, as listed in the post above, since I finally built the TV stand (even if the TV is actually wall mounted and not actually "standing" on it) I've always wanted:

Still some work to do, I want to add glass doors and a drawer in the lower compartment, but it's all finally useable!


----------



## ALMFamily

Very nice K. As an aside, seeing the picture, I really like the wine rack addition with the Klipschs copper drivers- it adds a feel of old world class to your space. Well done mate! :T


----------



## KalaniP

ALMFamily said:


> Very nice K. As an aside, seeing the picture, I really like the wine rack addition with the Klipschs copper drivers- it adds a feel of old world class to your space. Well done mate! :T


Thanks.  I guess easy access to some nice bordeaux is one silver lining to the compromises otherwise inherent in a multi-purpose HT room. LOL

I always had the grills on the Klipschs up until I took that photo, actually... I recalled the Standout Designs stands I took the design from, and how they had the grill off on the center in the photos. I decided to give it a try, and suddenly realized the copper looked really good in the room, especially given the copper wall sculpture we have hanging on the wall to the right. Decided to leave them off permanently, they looked so nice. :T


----------



## KalaniP

Christmas upgrades make me happy. :bigsmile:

*Living Room System*:
Panasonic TC-P65ST30 65" Plasma 3D HDTV
DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR HR22-100
Denon AVR-3312ci AV Receiver
Panasonic DMP-BK214 Blu-Ray Player
Toshiba HD-A3 HD-DVD Player
Klipsch Reference Series RF-35 Floorstanding Loudspeakers
Klipsch Reference Series RC-35 Center Channel
Klipsch RS-41 II Surround Speakers (Side, 7.1 config)
Klipsch RB-42 II Bookshelf Speakers (Back Speakers, 7.1 config)
SVS PB12-NSD Subwoofer
Monster Home Theatre PowerBar 2100
ViewHD HDMI-to-Component converter
Logitech Harmony 650 Universal Remote Control
3 pair Panasonic TY-EW3D3MU 3D Active Shutter glasses (Medium) 
2 pair PlayStation 3 3D Glasses (Panasonic-compatible)

*Master Bedroom system:*

Sony Bravia KDL-40EX401 40" Widescreen LCD HDTV
DirecTV HR24-200 HD-DVR
Denon AVR-2112CI Integrated Network A/V Receiver
Sony SBD-BX57 Blu-Ray Player
Paradigm SE1 Bookshelf speakers
Paradigm SE Center channel speaker
Paradigm Monitor Series ADP-190 Surround Speakers
Emotiva Ultra Sub 12
Logitech Harmony 650 Universal Remote Control

More info:
My Home Theatre

Upgrades coming as I can afford them:
Acoustic treatments... That my wife can live with!
Oppo BDP-93 for living room to replace the Panasonic DMP-BK214K
2nd SVS PB12-NSD for the living room?
Someday, upgrade to something bigger still in the living room, once something bigger and better than what I have that is sanely priced comes to market...

Now I just have to figure out what I want to do with these nice B&W DM610 Bookshelf speakers I just replaced with the SE1's.


----------



## Wardsweb

I would say it is going to be a very happy new year for you. Congratulations on your recent upgrades and thanks for your ongoing updates. It is nice to see a system evolve over time. Have fun...I know you will.


----------

